# [HOWTO] Openbravo ERP

## iarwain

Wiki HOWTO

I've written a document explaining how to install Openbravo ERP in Gentoo. Openbravo is a web based ERP  (Enterprise Resource Planning) for small and medium enterprises.

Any feedback is welcomed.Last edited by iarwain on Fri Feb 23, 2007 4:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## iarwain

Now ant 1.6.5 and sun-jdk-1.5 are marked as stable in portage. The HOWTO has been updated to this changes. This makes the installation easier.

----------

## t7na9coose

Thank for the information from the Wiki. Great How-to. I followed the directions and when installing I get an error: 

```
org.tp23.antinstaller.InstallException: Error running the install

   at org.tp23.antinstaller.runtime.exe.AntProjectFilter.exec(Unknown Source)

   at org.tp23.antinstaller.runtime.ExecInstall.exec(Unknown Source)

   at org.tp23.antinstaller.selfextract.NonExtractor.main(Unknown Source)

Caused by: jar:file:/usr/src/openbravo_postgres/download.jar!/build.xml:183: Execute failed: java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /usr/share/ant-core/bin/ant: not found

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExec(ExecTask.java:620)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.execute(ExecTask.java:452)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.UnknownElement.execute(UnknownElement.java:275)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:364)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:341)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.performTasks(Target.java:369)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeSortedTargets(Project.java:1216)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTarget(Project.java:1185)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.DefaultExecutor.executeTargets(DefaultExecutor.java:40)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTargets(Project.java:1068)

   ... 3 more

Caused by: java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /usr/share/ant-core/bin/ant: not found

   at java.lang.UNIXProcess.<init>(UNIXProcess.java:148)

   at java.lang.ProcessImpl.start(ProcessImpl.java:65)

   at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(ProcessBuilder.java:451)

   at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Runtime.java:591)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute$Java13CommandLauncher.exec(Execute.java:834)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute.launch(Execute.java:435)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute.execute(Execute.java:449)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExecute(ExecTask.java:576)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExec(ExecTask.java:617)

   ... 12 more

--- Nested Exception ---

jar:file:/usr/src/openbravo_postgres/download.jar!/build.xml:183: Execute failed: java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /usr/share/ant-core/bin/ant: not found

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExec(ExecTask.java:620)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.execute(ExecTask.java:452)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.UnknownElement.execute(UnknownElement.java:275)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:364)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:341)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.performTasks(Target.java:369)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeSortedTargets(Project.java:1216)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTarget(Project.java:1185)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.DefaultExecutor.executeTargets(DefaultExecutor.java:40)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTargets(Project.java:1068)

   at org.tp23.antinstaller.runtime.exe.AntProjectFilter.exec(Unknown Source)

   at org.tp23.antinstaller.runtime.ExecInstall.exec(Unknown Source)

   at org.tp23.antinstaller.selfextract.NonExtractor.main(Unknown Source)

Caused by: java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /usr/share/ant-core/bin/ant: not found

   at java.lang.UNIXProcess.<init>(UNIXProcess.java:148)

   at java.lang.ProcessImpl.start(ProcessImpl.java:65)

   at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(ProcessBuilder.java:451)

   at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Runtime.java:591)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute$Java13CommandLauncher.exec(Execute.java:834)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute.launch(Execute.java:435)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute.execute(Execute.java:449)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExecute(ExecTask.java:576)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExec(ExecTask.java:617)

   ... 12 more

--- Nested Exception ---

java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /usr/share/ant-core/bin/ant: not found

   at java.lang.UNIXProcess.<init>(UNIXProcess.java:148)

   at java.lang.ProcessImpl.start(ProcessImpl.java:65)

   at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(ProcessBuilder.java:451)

   at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Runtime.java:591)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute$Java13CommandLauncher.exec(Execute.java:834)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute.launch(Execute.java:435)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute.execute(Execute.java:449)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExecute(ExecTask.java:576)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExec(ExecTask.java:617)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.execute(ExecTask.java:452)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.UnknownElement.execute(UnknownElement.java:275)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:364)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:341)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.performTasks(Target.java:369)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeSortedTargets(Project.java:1216)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTarget(Project.java:1185)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.DefaultExecutor.executeTargets(DefaultExecutor.java:40)

   at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTargets(Project.java:1068)

   at org.tp23.antinstaller.runtime.exe.AntProjectFilter.exec(Unknown Source)

   at org.tp23.antinstaller.runtime.ExecInstall.exec(Unknown Source)

   at org.tp23.antinstaller.selfextract.NonExtractor.main(Unknown Source)

```

I have done everything outlined in the wiki, what am I doing incorrectly? Do I also need to export ANT_HOME? 

Of course ant is not in /usr/share/ant-core/bin but instead in /usr/share/ant-core/lib but also in /usr/share/tomcat-5.5/common/lib/, which I exported from the terminal that I started the install. 

I exported the necessary parameters according to the wiki and I also configured build.xml as outlined. I am sure I am missing something, and I simply cannot get it to work. 

Thanks for your help.

----------

## t7na9coose

Well, I did get it to work, after a couple days, and deciding to post, I finally got things squared away. Thanks for the Great How-TO!!

----------

## iarwain

Hi t7na9coose, I'm glad you've found it useful.

As soon as 2.20 is released I'll update the guide with a chapter explaining how to install the SVN version.

----------

## xcable

iarwain, have you used Openbravo much?

I'm wanting to install a ERP system at my new job (10 employees).  I'm new to this job and they/we currently have nothing.  I've used a couple of ERP systems before.  What I'm finding is that Openbravo looks to be the move visible open source ERP system I'm finding.  What I really want is BOM (bill of materials) management and parts organization.  I'm a EET, doing circuit board design.

thanks,

--

heath

----------

## iarwain

Hi xcable,

I'm more familiar with the Openbravo development/internals than with the functional side. It indeed has a product management and BOM module and as far as i know it works fine, you can test it yourself in the online demo. I've done many installations, so if you need any help, I'll be glad to help you. This week I'll upgrade the wiki with the latest v2.21. This version is compatible with gentoo's tomcat layout, so it's easier to install  :Smile: 

----------

## xcable

iarwain, found you tried installing 2.22 yet?  The java GUI installer does not give me option of changing the tomcat folder, and the install fails.

--

heath

----------

## xcable

For 2.22 I don't get the option for specifying tomcat locations.  Specifically the following : 

```

PostgreSQL library path: /usr/share/tomcat-5.5/common/lib (default)

Tomcat folder: /usr/share/tomcat-5.5/

Log folder: /var/log/tomcat-5.5

```

I get the following error : 

```

org.tp23.antinstaller.InstallException: Error running the install

        at org.tp23.antinstaller.runtime.exe.AntProjectFilter.exec(Unknown Source)

        at org.tp23.antinstaller.runtime.ExecInstall.exec(Unknown Source)

        at org.tp23.antinstaller.selfextract.NonExtractor.main(Unknown Source)

Caused by: jar:file:/usr/src/openbravo_postgres/download.jar!/build.xml:201: Execute failed: java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /usr/share/ant-core/bin/ant: not found

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExec(ExecTask.java:620)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.execute(ExecTask.java:452)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.UnknownElement.execute(UnknownElement.java:275)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:364)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:341)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.performTasks(Target.java:369)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeSortedTargets(Project.java:1216)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTarget(Project.java:1185)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.DefaultExecutor.executeTargets(DefaultExecutor.java:40)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTargets(Project.java:1068)

        ... 3 more

Caused by: java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /usr/share/ant-core/bin/ant: not found

        at java.lang.UNIXProcess.<init>(UNIXProcess.java:148)

        at java.lang.ProcessImpl.start(ProcessImpl.java:65)

        at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(ProcessBuilder.java:451)

        at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Runtime.java:591)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute$Java13CommandLauncher.exec(Execute.java:834)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute.launch(Execute.java:435)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute.execute(Execute.java:449)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExecute(ExecTask.java:576)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExec(ExecTask.java:617)

        ... 12 more

--- Nested Exception ---

jar:file:/usr/src/openbravo_postgres/download.jar!/build.xml:201: Execute failed: java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /usr/share/ant-core/bin/ant: not found

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExec(ExecTask.java:620)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.execute(ExecTask.java:452)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.UnknownElement.execute(UnknownElement.java:275)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:364)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:341)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.performTasks(Target.java:369)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeSortedTargets(Project.java:1216)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTarget(Project.java:1185)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.DefaultExecutor.executeTargets(DefaultExecutor.java:40)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTargets(Project.java:1068)

        at org.tp23.antinstaller.runtime.exe.AntProjectFilter.exec(Unknown Source)

        at org.tp23.antinstaller.runtime.ExecInstall.exec(Unknown Source)

        at org.tp23.antinstaller.selfextract.NonExtractor.main(Unknown Source)

Caused by: java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /usr/share/ant-core/bin/ant: not found

        at java.lang.UNIXProcess.<init>(UNIXProcess.java:148)

        at java.lang.ProcessImpl.start(ProcessImpl.java:65)

        at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(ProcessBuilder.java:451)

        at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Runtime.java:591)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute$Java13CommandLauncher.exec(Execute.java:834)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute.launch(Execute.java:435)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute.execute(Execute.java:449)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExecute(ExecTask.java:576)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExec(ExecTask.java:617)

        ... 12 more

--- Nested Exception ---

java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: /usr/share/ant-core/bin/ant: not found

        at java.lang.UNIXProcess.<init>(UNIXProcess.java:148)

        at java.lang.ProcessImpl.start(ProcessImpl.java:65)

        at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(ProcessBuilder.java:451)

        at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Runtime.java:591)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute$Java13CommandLauncher.exec(Execute.java:834)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute.launch(Execute.java:435)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.Execute.execute(Execute.java:449)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExecute(ExecTask.java:576)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.runExec(ExecTask.java:617)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.taskdefs.ExecTask.execute(ExecTask.java:452)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.UnknownElement.execute(UnknownElement.java:275)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:364)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:341)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.performTasks(Target.java:369)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeSortedTargets(Project.java:1216)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTarget(Project.java:1185)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.DefaultExecutor.executeTargets(DefaultExecutor.java:40)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTargets(Project.java:1068)

        at org.tp23.antinstaller.runtime.exe.AntProjectFilter.exec(Unknown Source)

        at org.tp23.antinstaller.runtime.ExecInstall.exec(Unknown Source)

        at org.tp23.antinstaller.selfextract.NonExtractor.main(Unknown Source)

Install failed

Error running the install

Failed

```

--

heath

----------

## iarwain

Hi xcable,

sorry for the delay, I've just updated the HOWTO to the v2.22. Now the installer takes the tomcat-dirs from system variables: CATALINA_HOME and CATALINA_BASE. Probably that's the cause of your error.

----------

## xcable

Thanks for the update. But...

I got it installed under Windows (after much frustration), and evaluated it for a while.  It's looks to complex and would require far to much time to implement and maintain than I was looking for.  The documentation lacks a lot be desired.  I'm now looking at Tiny ERP and Adempiere.

--

heath

xcable

----------

## bludger

An ERP for SMES, eh?

IHFA*

Thank god for wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enterprise_resource_planning

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_and_medium_enterprise

*I hate fucking acronyms.

----------

## xcable

bludger to late.  I've actually edited Wikipedia to include Tiny ERP and Openbarvo in there list of open source ERP software.

--

heath

xcable

----------

## iarwain

bludger: yeah right, an acronym explanation never hurts. Fixed.

xcable: you are right about the documentation, it should be much better. As I see in the wiki a part of the user's manual has been just published: http://wiki.openbravo.com/wiki/index.php/User_Manual . It is far from finished, but it's a start.

----------

## iarwain

That /usr/share/ant-core/bin/ant error is a bug in the build.xml. It has been reported and solved in SVN and the next version will have it fine. Meanwhile, there are 2 possible workarounds:

1) Create a symlink for the time being, until the new release is out:

```
ln -sf /usr/bin/ant /usr/share/ant-core/bin/ant
```

2) In the build.xml inside download.jar perform the following replacement:

```
${env.ANT_HOME}${separator}bin${separator}ant${ant.extension}
```

by

```
ant${ant.extension}
```

----------

## concord

Thanks very much for so good how-to. I have installed openbravo on my gentoo machine. But there are still two questions need help:

1, when input openbravo's server name, just "localhost" can be used. if by IP address of domain name. the installation will stop just several seconds later in drop database stage.

2, after installation, i can login with name Openbravo and pass word "openbravo" and everything looks normal in server itself. but if I login from other computer with IE or firfox in same local network. all pictures have been replaced by panes and can not login at all. why?

----------

## iarwain

Hi condord, I'm glad you've found it useful.

1. That's because probably your PostgreSQL is only listening on localhost, and not on your local IP. To change this, edit /var/lib/postgresql/data/postgresql.conf and uncomment and add your IP address to the "listen_addresses" line. For example, supossing your local IP is 192.168.1.120:

```
listen_addresses = 'localhost, 192.168.1.120'
```

2. It seems your images and javacript files are pointing to "localhost". To change this behavior, edit AppsOpenbravo/build.xml, and change this line:

```
  <property name="web.url" value="http://localhost:8080/openbravo/web"/>

```

into

```
<property name="web.url" value="http://192.168.1.120:8080/openbravo/web"/>
```

Then, place yourself in the AppsOpenbravo directory and recreate the war file:

```
ant war
```

And finally copy the new openbravo.war to you tomcat webapps directory:

```
cp AppsOpenbravo/lib/openbravo.war /var/lib/tomcat-5.5/webapps/
```

I hope it helps.

----------

## concord

Thanks very much! It works!

Could I use domain name instead of IP?

I tried it, but no good as IP instead.

----------

## fulgas

I have sucessufully installed openbravo on gentoo.

I was having a hard time because of the gentoo format until i found the wiki.

thk a lot

sup

----------

## iarwain

concord, the problem with using domain names is that the images, css and js files will point to that domain name. So other machines should have exactly the same name defined in their hosts file. Another possibility is to use the following:

```
<property name="web.url" value="@actual_url_context@/web"/>

```

This probably does what you want. However it has a serious flaw: the first client to access the ERP defines where the images,css and js point to. Imagine you alias your server's ip address to "myserver" in /etc/hosts. If you are the first one to enter the site, no one else will be able to access it, unless they define the same alias. You whould make sure the first client access with a "sane" name  :Smile: 

By the way, two news:

1. It seems the user manual is  finished.

2. Openbravo has just released a new  Bitrock based installer. Soon I'll add a chapter covering this.

----------

## bravecobra

I followed the wiki and I'm getting a 404 error while trying to access http://<myserver>:8081/openbravo/security/Login_FS.html

Note the different port, since I already have a service running on port 8080. I changed the port in TomCat conf's file (/var/lib/tomcat-5.5/conf/server.xml). When running the installer I also used this 8081 port but apart from that, no differences to wiki. Any ideas?

----------

## iarwain

bravecobra, make sure the openbravo context is there and it's started in http://<your_server>:8081/manager/html . If needed, create a user with the "manager" role in $CATALINA_BASE/conf/tomcat-users.xml.

----------

## bravecobra

Tnx got it working now..  :Wink: 

----------

## concord

 *iarwain wrote:*   

> concord, the problem with using domain names is that the images, css and js files will point to that domain name. So other machines should have exactly the same name defined in their hosts file. Another possibility is to use the following:
> 
> ```
> <property name="web.url" value="@actual_url_context@/web"/>
> 
> ...

 

Thanks!

I have tried bitrock on my amd64 freebsd 6.2. The main problems are exactly same as my 1st posting. And then I do exactly as your 1st answer to my 1 st posting. But no change and no work. Following is the startup procedure of catalina:

 ./catalina.sh run

Using CATALINA_BASE:   /usr/local/tomcat5.5

Using CATALINA_HOME:   /usr/local/tomcat5.5

Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /usr/local/tomcat5.5/temp

Using JRE_HOME:       /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.5.0

log4j:INFO Using URL [jar:file:/usr/local/tomcat5.5/common/lib/axis-ant.jar!/log4j.properties] for automatic log4j configuration of repository named [default].

- The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.5.0/jre/lib/amd64/server:/usr/local/diablo-jdk1.5.0/jre/lib/amd64:/usr/local/diablo-jdk1.5.0/jre/../lib/amd64:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib

- Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080

- Initialization processed in 3304 ms

- Starting service Catalina

- Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.20

- XML validation disabled

- Deploying web application archive openbravo.war

- validateJarFile(/usr/local/tomcat5.5/webapps/openbravo/WEB-INF/lib/servlet-api.jar) - jar not loaded. See Servlet Spec 2.3, section 9.7.2. Offending class: javax/servlet/Servlet.class

- org.apache.webapp.balancer.BalancerFilter: init(): ruleChain: [org.apache.webapp.balancer.RuleChain: [org.apache.webapp.balancer.rules.URLStringMatchRule: Target string: News / Redirect URL: http://www.cnn.com], [org.apache.webapp.balancer.rules.RequestParameterRule: Target param name: paramName / Target param value: paramValue / Redirect URL: http://www.yahoo.com], [org.apache.webapp.balancer.rules.AcceptEverythingRule: Redirect URL: http://jakarta.apache.org]]

- ContextListener: contextInitialized()

- SessionListener: contextInitialized()

- ContextListener: contextInitialized()

- SessionListener: contextInitialized()

- Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080

- JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009

- Jk running ID=0 time=0/25  config=null

- Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource

- Server startup in 19528 ms

Other 3 misc. problems are;

The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found.

XML validation disabled

before deploying

validateJarFile(/usr/local/tomcat5.5/webapps/openbravo/WEB-INF/lib/servlet-api.jar) - jar not loaded. See Servlet Spec 2.3, section 9.7.2. Offending class: javax/servlet/Servlet.class. 

But if I delete servlet-avi.jar in $CATALINA_HOME/webapps/.....WEB-INF/lib, Above sentence will disappears. but main problem is still exist. 

Would you please do me a favor to tell me how to deal with these problems?

Regards!

----------

## concord

Solved by replace so many 127.0.0.1 with 192.168.X.X.

----------

## iarwain

 *concord wrote:*   

> The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found.
> 
> 

 

I wouldn't worry about this. It means you don't have apr installed.

Hey guys, good new: the new PostgreSQL-8.2.4 just released in portage is an incredible performance boost, at least for Openbravo. Now I can compile the whole application (ant compile.complete) in 15 minutes, and before this (8.1.8) it used to take 45min. So I really recommend you to install this version (it's keyworded in portage).

----------

## ycUygB1

I seem to be almost there, but when I try to display

http://10.62.0.1:8080/openbravo/security/Login_FS.html

I just get a blank page with the message "connecting to 10.62.0.1" at the bottom

of the page.  The main tomcat page http://10.62.0.1:8080/ shows up correctly.

The page http://10.62.0.1:8080/manager/html lists openbravo as having 4 sessions running.

# printenv | grep HOME

TOMCAT_HOME=/var/lib/tomcat-6

CATALINA_HOME=/var/lib/tomcat-6

JBOSS_HOME=/usr/share/jboss

ANT_HOME=/usr/share/ant-core

JAVA_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

JDK_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

----------

## ycUygB1

My humble opinion is that this product is very hard to install. 

I have tried the VMWare appliance (in Spanish), then  

tried installing it on Ubuntu and Gentoo (using the wiki), 

with both Oracle and Postgres. The end result was a wasted weekend. 

My impression is that the authors have relied many independent 

pieces (java, ant, tomcat, postgres, Oracle) that are in their own rights obscure and 

difficult to install and configure. Then, they haven't documented 

how to get these pieces working either separately or together 

with Openbravo. 

I think the idea of an appliance is a good one. However, the 

Openbravo company clearly has not put any effort into creating 

an appliance. The two appliances they offer are community-developed. 

The VMWare appliance, as I said, is in large part in Spanish. 

I think that Xen as a product is immature for the same reasons 

as Openbravo, and so I didn't try that appliance.

The install documentation is very weak.  For instance, there is no help

describing how you should answer the installer's questions about

Oracle installation, which is their default database.  As is typical

of bad documentation, it starts out good, describing with pretty pictures

how you need to accept the license conditions, then it deteriorates when

you get to the critical parts.  In the end, you are just relegated to the 

forums where most people can't even write complete sentences.

My suggestion is that you should use webERP instead.

It doesn't have a company behind it and the development community

is lacking, but it relies on LAMP only, rather than complex pieces.

The reason I wanted to try Openbravo was because it integrates

CRM and ERP, so we could have avoided entering customer data twice.

My current solution is webERP and SugarCRM for the time being.

----------

## iarwain

 *hnaparst wrote:*   

> I think the idea of an appliance is a good one. However, the 
> 
> Openbravo company clearly has not put any effort into creating 
> 
> an appliance. The two appliances they offer are community-developed. 
> ...

 

There are new appliances for R2.35 (VMware and Xen). Their size is ~220MB and have nothing to do with previous ones. Absolutely minimized for Openbravo, including only the base packages and Tomcat 5.5.25, Apache httpd 2.0.61, Ant 1.7.0, sun jdk 1.5.0_13 and PostgreSQL 8.2.5. If you don't these it would be nice if you could point out specifically what.

By the way, if you think Xen is immature it means you really should try it again.

 *Quote:*   

> The install documentation is very weak.  For instance, there is no help
> 
> describing how you should answer the installer's questions about
> 
> Oracle installation, which is their default database.  As is typical
> ...

 

Maybe you haven't searched enough. Documentation is indeed something Openbravo has to improve, but the wiki gets better everyday.

 *Quote:*   

> The reason I wanted to try Openbravo was because it integrates
> 
> CRM and ERP, so we could have avoided entering customer data twice.
> 
> My current solution is webERP and SugarCRM for the time being.

 

Openbravo's CRM module is very basic. If I recall correctly there are plans to integrate with another CRM (Sugar or Centric).

----------

## Snaketails

Has anyone tried openbravo 4.0Beta?

I followed the Gentoo installation, but I found I have a problem that the Menu.html file cannot be found.

I have actually found on a google search others have had the same issue, and they get told to follow the instructions from another specific source, well, ok, I followed them too, and recompiled the WAR file `ant war` and moved it into /var/lib/tomcat-6/webapps/ subdir, but still file not found.

The path to the file doesn't exist, the file "Menu.html" is referanced, but the file itself doesn't exist, either in the tomcat-6 tree or the home dir that you can compile the WAR file from.

Once I figgure out my Sourceforge.net login details, I'll post on the openbravo list too.

type Status report

message /openbravo/security/Menu.html

description The requested resource (/openbravo/security/Menu.html) is not available.

----------

## Snaketails

Please help with the above, its really frustrating whatever is stopping it..

I have followed the wiki, checked the context is correct.

I'm running Tomcat-6

Openbravo-2.3.5 also -2.4.0  (both have the same issue with Menu.html)

I have turned on "Debug" in Tomcat to see if there are any errors.

for OB-2.3.5

Sep 5, 2008 1:45:46 PM org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log

INFO: default: DefaultServlet.serveResource:  Serving resource '/index.html' headers and data

Sep 5, 2008 1:45:46 PM org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log

INFO: default: DefaultServlet.serveResource:  Serving resource '/security/Menu.html' headers and data

for OB-2.4.0

Sep 5, 2008 1:45:54 PM org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log

INFO: default: DefaultServlet.serveResource:  Serving resource '/index.html' headers and data

Sep 5, 2008 1:45:54 PM org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log

INFO: default: DefaultServlet.serveResource:  Serving resource '/security/Menu.html' headers and data

So, these both are having the correct effect, the system is serving the required files (AFAIK)

I have tried (without success) in Firefox 3.0.1 (Windows) Windows IE, Lynx (localhost), Firefox 3.?? (another machine under Linux)

I have followed Tomcat-6 guide  http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/tomcat6-guide.xml

Also the guide HOWTO Install Openbravo ERP http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Openbravo_ERP

I have installed both PostgreSQL-8.2 & -8.3 (only 1 running at a time to verify that its not the DB thats the problem.

My make.profile is as here 

/etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/server

I just keep getting the 

type Status report

message /obravo235/security/Menu.html

description The requested resource (/obravo235/security/Menu.html) is not available.

the web address I'm running is http://www2.rods.id.au:8080/obravo235 (replace 235 with 240 for the beta version)

I just cannot figgure out if its a problem in Tomcat or in OB, I know the pgsql db isworking and is being accessed.

----------

## iarwain

Please have a look at the installation logs in OpenbravoERP/installation_logs. Look for errors there.

----------

## Snaketails

OB-235 has the following.

```

cat 01database.log

CREATE ROLE

UPDATE 1

CREATE DATABASE

pg_restore: [archiver] WARNING: archive is compressed, but this installation does not support compression -- no data will be available

pg_restore: [archiver] cannot restore from compressed archive (compression not supported in this installation)

UPDATE 0

UPDATE 0

psql:/home/obravo235/OpenbravoERP/tmp/pgsql-create-2.sql:5: ERROR:  null value in column "currentnext" violates not-null constraint

CONTEXT:  SQL statement "UPDATE AD_SEQUENCE SET CURRENTNEXT=(SELECT AD_SEQUENCE.INCREMENTNO + (CASE SIGN(COALESCE((SELECT MAX(t.AD_Sequence_ID) FROM AD_Sequence t WHERE t.AD_Sequence_ID<TO_NUMBER( $1 )),0)-TO_NUMBER( $2 )) WHEN -1 THEN TO_NUMBER( $2 )-AD_SEQUENCE.INCREMENTNO ELSE (SELECT MAX(t.AD_Sequence_ID) FROM AD_Sequence t WHERE t.AD_Sequence_ID<TO_NUMBER( $1 )) END) AS SEQUENCE FROM AD_SEQUENCE WHERE UPPER(NAME) = 'AD_SEQUENCE') WHERE UPPER(NAME) = 'AD_SEQUENCE'"

PL/pgSQL function "ad_update_sequence" line 51 at SQL statement

VACUUM

```

OB-240 has a heck of a lot of these... db was dropped before I ran the install again.

```

     [java] 20283 [main] ERROR org.openbravo.translate.TranslateData - SQL error in query:       insert into ad_textinterfaces        (AD_TEXTINTERFACES_ID, AD_CLIENT_ID, AD_ORG_ID, ISACTIVE, CR

EATED, CREATEDBY, UPDATED, UPDATEDBY, TEXT, FILENAME, ISUSED)      values        (Ad_Get_Next_Sequence('AD_TextInterfaces',1),0 ,0, 'Y', now(), 0, now(), 0, ?, ?, 'Y')Exception:org.postgresql.ut

il.PSQLException: ERROR: null value in column "ad_textinterfaces_id" violates not-null constraint

     [java] javax.servlet.ServletException: @CODE=0@ERROR: null value in column "ad_textinterfaces_id" violates not-null constraint

     [java]     at org.openbravo.translate.TranslateData.insert(Unknown Source)

```

----------

## Snaketails

Ok, update.

Database creation had *HEAPS* of errors ;o(

Installed OB240 on another system, worked 1st go, decided to do a install from the 2nd computer after figuring out how to get the installer and the DB to talk friendly over the network, installed the database, then reconfig'd the server to use connections (non-localhost) to the DB

All working happily now ;o)

Thanks ;o)

----------

## NightMonkey

FYI, the gentoo-wiki.com link is 404'd, so the topic for this post should be "[Howto] OpenBravo ERP [missing]" or similar.

----------

## PM17E5

Is this still being maintained?

----------

## iarwain

No, sorry. I'd recommend you to follow the official custom installation guide, using the Gentoo way of doing things were it applies. Some Openbravo developers use Gentoo, so they'll probably be able to give you assistance through the forums or the IRC channel.

----------

## PM17E5

I'm sorry to post an irrelevant question on here, but seeing how you responded pretty quickly I would really appreciate it if you could share your experience with openbravo and help me figure one thing out. Do you know if it supports printing to dot matrix printers? Or thermal receipt printers? I'm still a newbie just diving head into the POS field of computers, and there's so many choices and (what seems to be) crappy software, incomplete documentation, scattered info etc. I know it's a web application and I plan to have typical windows machines use it, but I'm stuck dealing with Oki Microline dot matrix printers, or in the worst case scenario possibly upgrading to some thermal receipt printers. I'm not sure if Firefox or whatever browser is used to access this can print to these things or how the tickets/receipts are made?

----------

## iarwain

Hey, sorry for the ridiculously late response. Openbravo has both an ERP and a POS (they're connectable), and I have no experience with the POS part. I'd recommend you to go to the forums or to their IRC channels, if this issue is still of your interest.

----------

## Ruaa

hii everyone

i have a similar Openbravo problem to bravecobra's one i get this error in the browser

HTTP status 404

the requested resource () is not available .

i followed the Openbravo wiki's steps for launching Openbravo from eclipse 

 iarwain you said "make sure the openbravo context is there ..."

can you please explain more for me ,, sorry i'm just new in all of this .

thanx in advance and regards.

----------

## iarwain

Hi Ruaa. It's been a long time since I've used Openbravo ERP, so I'm afraid I cannot be helpful. I'd advise you to start looking at the logs. And if you fail to find a solution, you could open a thread in their forums or join the #openbravo IRC channel in Freenode. Good luck.

----------

## _______0

for POS, may I reccomend:

unicenta

or

posper

openbravo closed their source long time ago and made the POS part fully commercial.

----------

